

Transactional Email: Not Just for Developers - WadeF
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/12/04/transactional-email-not-just-developers/

======
bryanh
Zapier co-founder here: we love bringing tools traditionally "for developers"
to folks who are less code inclined. It is really awesome to see our users
sending transactional emails via tools like Mailgun/Mandril/SendGrid.

